# Welches Soundsystem für Zuhause?



## Foro (6. September 2021)

Hey Leute, passt vielleicht nicht super in diesen Thread, aber ich habe keinen besseren gefunden.
Es geht darum das wir Daheim ein Heimkino bauen wollen bzw. auch einfach gerne guten Sound hätten beim TV schauen.

Bin mir unsicher welche Soundsysteme sich dafür am besten eignen. Amazon bietet ja sehr viele an aber die finde ich schon sehr günstig für guten Sound, deshalb traue ich dem nicht so ganz. Hab dann weiter geschaut und bin hier drauf gestoßen Bose PA-Systeme  - WEYELdistribution GmbH dort werden mehrere Soundsysteme angeboten. Brauche jetzt allerdings nicht das für 1000 Euro. Findet ihr die gut für Privat Zuhause ? Oder lieber doch was günstigeres von Amazon?

Kennt sich da wer aus? Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Zvoni (6. September 2021)

Prinzipiell bin ich kein Freund von sowas aus "dem Katalog", weil am Ende doch das Ohr der Richter ist.
Insbesondere wenn man dann doch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben will.
Hast du keine Möglichkeit, dir irgendwo (in nem Kaufhaus o.ä.) sowas "Probe" zu hören?

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die Akustik bei so einem "Probehören" doch anderst ist, als dann am Ende zuhause, aber es ist zumindest mal ein Eindruchk.


----------



## Yaslaw (6. September 2021)

Ich habe den Link entfernt. Threads mit Fragen zu eröffenen um ein Produktlink zu setzen Ist hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------

